# Tech Question



## oldman (Aug 29, 2014)

Before I go to Best Buy and purchase a whole load of needless equipment, can someone tell me what I need to migrate pictures or files from my tablet to my laptop or vice versa? I was just going to load them onto a flash drive and then download them onto the device that I wanted them to be on, but instead of doubling the job, is it possible to just move the pictures or files from one devise to another via a USB cable or what do I need? If I can use a USB cable will a dialog box appear asking me what I want to do with a multiple of choices, or what should I expect? 

I could probably Google this, but I thought if someone on this forum has done it, they may even know a better way, or should I say, the correct way?


----------



## Michael. (Aug 30, 2014)

Check if your tablet has a USB OTG cable facility which will connect to your laptop's USB port.
(available from most computer outlets)



It should act like any other USB device connected to your laptop.

This link and the replies may also be useful
http://tinyurl.com/kbadvc9

Good luck with the project.

.


----------



## oldman (Aug 30, 2014)

Just got back from Best Buy with the cable. This will work fine. I have already transferred some pictures and files. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

I was told at BB that I could not play my games and watch movies on my new laptop when I travel, because there was no DVD drive. Another clerk laughed and told me I can play my games on it, I just needed an ex HD to install them.   He said you can't watch movies unless you buy a $70 software.  Went to Sams club and asked there, he said you can download what you need off the internet free.  There is no end to learning when it comes to PCs.


----------

